# Cant do any more problems?



## navyasw02 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm just wondering if it's just me or is anybody else out there just sick of doing problems? I'm at the point now where I can only do like 3 and after that I dont care anymore. I'm pretty tempted to just stop and not do anything else for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Giselle_RT (Oct 13, 2010)

I am in the same situation. I am also getting distracted very easily!!!


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 13, 2010)

Giselle_RT said:


> I am in the same situation. I am also getting distracted very easily!!!


I just find that the more problems I do, the more frustrated I get. I'm still getting half of them wrong and taking too long to do them. I was fine with the NCEES problems, but all the additional study problems from Lindeburg and his buddies have really started to get to me.


----------



## Lily (Oct 13, 2010)

I think most of us are starting to get overwhelmed, with the studying and the stress of the exam approching...at this point we should slow down and have some rest before the exam.

Sarah


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 13, 2010)

I suggest you swith gears and prepare for the test, look at the problems and decide how you are going to solve, which reference are you going to use?, do you have the constants for the equations you need? You dont have to work the problem but this will help you when you see a similar problem on the exam.

I am sick of problems as well, good luck


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 14, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me or is anybody else out there just sick of doing problems? I'm at the point now where I can only do like 3 and after that I dont care anymore. I'm pretty tempted to just stop and not do anything else for the next 2 weeks.



Im with you on this. Ive worked the entire 6-minute solutions book and the majority of the Practice Problems book. Im really really burned out on studying for this thing. I have to drag myself to the table to open anything. I wish the damn test was tomorrow instead of in 2 weeks. At my current rate of slacking off Im going to start losing my edge.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the same feeling. I have almost run out of problems i can do twice... but i motivate myself by saying, two more weeks so that i won't have to take this again. I agree, at this point the best thing to do maybe to get organized.


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 15, 2010)

I hear you! My philosophy all along has been just do around 5 problems at a time otherwise I get fried. And of course some of these problems can take me forever to solve. I know solving problems will help but sometimes it can be discouraging when you can't figure the answer out. I think the last week before the test I am just going to go over the solutions and refresh my memory.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 15, 2010)

To take a break from problems, go back and review some of the earliest stuff you studied when you began preparing for the exam. Since it was likely several months back, you maybe pretty rusty on it. That's pretty much what I did toward the end.

Also, this is the weekend to take your 8 hour, NCEES practice test under quasi-exam conditions. Screws your Saturday, but it's good prep.


----------



## benbo (Oct 15, 2010)

THe problems on the test will probably be easier and less involved than the ones you are getting frustrated with now.

The same sort of thing happened to me.


----------



## Callan74 (Oct 17, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me or is anybody else out there just sick of doing problems? I'm at the point now where I can only do like 3 and after that I dont care anymore. I'm pretty tempted to just stop and not do anything else for the next 2 weeks.



I hear ya...pretty burnt myself. Still only feel 60-70-% though, stressed big time. Time to go work some problems


----------



## maryannette (Oct 19, 2010)

Try not to stress. Like benbo said, the exam problems are easier. Remember, they have to be "6-minute" problems, or close to it. I also agree with VTE that you need to go back and review early study topics. Good luck.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 19, 2010)

mary :) said:


> Try not to stress. Like benbo said, the exam problems are easier. Remember, they have to be "6-minute" problems, or close to it. I also agree with VTE that you need to go back and review early study topics. Good luck.


I am on the same page as you all, guys. Can’t work any more problems, but do spot check (all my week knowledge). I am checking my notes to get more familiar and remember to use it. This is my second try. Last time I didn’t use any additional notes/books except CERM, but this time, I am getting more familiar with all my books and notes, and would try to use it.

For the past 2 mo. I was checking the score of all the problems I worked. It’s discouraging. I have 60% in the morning and 73% in the afternoon. So my chances to pass are low, but I will do my best. We all have to perform our best. Good luck to all of us.!


----------



## maryannette (Oct 19, 2010)

I am on the sidelines cheering for y'all.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 20, 2010)

There is no such thing as overpreparing. Work all the problems you can and recognize patterns of how questions are asked and what you're given. If you've worked problems endlessly for months now, you're probably already seeing the patterns. Only 9 more days! Hang in there!


----------



## schmidty99 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ditto everything. Studying is sucking my will to live!!  I have not been very motivated the last week or so, but I am fighting through it. Still need to cover a couple more topics and re-familiarize with some of the stuff I studied early on.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## HokieGirl (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, it's making me sick to my stomach thinking of where you all are now. I was there in April. Only, add sobbing that I was making a huge mistake thinking I could do this every few days to the list! I would suggest checking your tabs and making sure you have your books tabbed like you want them. Randomly pick a problem from the book or from 6MS or a practice exam and go through it. Take a break and do it again. The key is going to be to quickly recognize what equation you need and where to find it.

Good luck! I'll be thinking of you guys!!!


----------



## Bean PE (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm obviously not in the same boat as y'all right now, but I was the same way six months ago. At least a good month before the exam I was friggin' sick of working problems. I didn't want to do them anymore, so I didn't. Just went through the MERM another time instead.


----------



## buick455 (Oct 21, 2010)

Working problems is like training you have to do it. I would work a problem and then work some on my quick reference system. I would also do allot of reading about a problem so the next problem was easier in that I was more organized and had a better understanding of the topic. Organization is key to this exam as you do not have time to find stuff you just need to know where to go. The Lindberg problems are long but they teach you more than the NCEES problems. It took me three attempts to pass and some of my coworkers are on their fourth attempt and some have given up. I still have nightmares about taking it and it has been a year since I took it and passed. It is worth it though.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 22, 2010)

buick455 said:


> Working problems is like training you have to do it. I would work a problem and then work some on my quick reference system. I would also do allot of reading about a problem so the next problem was easier in that I was more organized and had a better understanding of the topic. Organization is key to this exam as you do not have time to find stuff you just need to know where to go. The Lindberg problems are long but they teach you more than the NCEES problems. It took me three attempts to pass and some of my coworkers are on their fourth attempt and some have given up. I still have nightmares about taking it and it has been a year since I took it and passed. It is worth it though.


I have to say, that I worked so many problems, it make me sick to think about it. I had not pass this crazy test last October, and spend past 8mo every day practicing these problems and questions. I have to admit, that I am still not doing 80% on my try our tests. So I assume, that my chances to pass are very low. I can’t imagine do it again. It drained me out completely. I am doing spot check now for every topic, and looks to me, that I am in the good shape, except few topics in the afternoon. When I am testing myself –it low (72-75%). The morning is even worse (60%). I am wondering, for people who already passed, did you grade yourself before the test, what you were scoring.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tanya, build the confidence that you have put in more time and you know that much more. I missed the exam last april by 4 points about and I felt that exam was hard and I didn't know a lot of material. Even topics I should've gotten, I was doubting myself. Fast forward to today, just like you I have done multiple problems over and over again. I've gotten better books and tightened up on my depth and morning topics I struggled with. I actually can't wait to the exam to see how much did studying pay off......I hope  Good luck Tanya, I know you can do it!


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 25, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Tanya, build the confidence that you have put in more time and you know that much more. I missed the exam last april by 4 points about and I felt that exam was hard and I didn't know a lot of material. Even topics I should've gotten, I was doubting myself. Fast forward to today, just like you I have done multiple problems over and over again. I've gotten better books and tightened up on my depth and morning topics I struggled with. I actually can't wait to the exam to see how much did studying pay off......I hope  Good luck Tanya, I know you can do it!


Thank you, Maximums for good words. That all I need to hear now. I study so hard, for so long, that hope, would be paid off. When I did check spots this weekend, I knew the material, but fill always like chicken, have butterfly in my stomach. I am ready! Let do it! And its going to be our LAST TRY! We going to WIN!

Good luck to all.


----------

